# [SAMBA]problème de getent

## mysix

Bonjour,

Je suis pas sur gentoo, mais je sais qu'ici on répond relativement vite et bien c'est pour cela que j'écris ici.

Si vous pouvez m'aider à résoudre mon problème serait sympa.

Malgré ma distribution (CentOS) les paramètrages pour samba, kerberos et winbind sont les même.

Voilà mon problème :

Je dois créer un serveur de fichier Samba et l'intégrer à un serveur Windows. L'authentification des utilisateurs se font à l'aide d'active directory.

Cependant, j'ai réussi à l'intégrer au domaine, et l'authentification des utilisateurs avec kerberos marche puisque je peux recevoir des tickets.

Alors a présent, en principe, avec la commande : getent je devrais pouvoir voir les utilisateurs et les groupes aussi bien quant local que sur le domaine. Cependant, il ne les récupère pas. 

Mais avec wbinfo -u et wbinfo -g ca fonctionne.

J'ai créer une unitée organisationnel qui contient les utilisateurs u1 à u12

Les utilisateurs sont dans des groupes : admin, vente, achat, direction

Vous aurez une idée ?

Je vous montre quelques configurations et commandes ci-dessous:

getent passwd

```
root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash

bin:x:1:1:bin:/bin:/sbin/nologin

daemon:x:2:2:daemon:/sbin:/sbin/nologin

adm:x:3:4:adm:/var/adm:/sbin/nologin

lp:x:4:7:lp:/var/spool/lpd:/sbin/nologin

sync:x:5:0:sync:/sbin:/bin/sync

shutdown:x:6:0:shutdown:/sbin:/sbin/shutdown

halt:x:7:0:halt:/sbin:/sbin/halt

mail:x:8:12:mail:/var/spool/mail:/sbin/nologin

news:x:9:13:news:/etc/news:

uucp:x:10:14:uucp:/var/spool/uucp:/sbin/nologin

operator:x:11:0:operator:/root:/sbin/nologin

games:x:12:100:games:/usr/games:/sbin/nologin

gopher:x:13:30:gopher:/var/gopher:/sbin/nologin

ftp:x:14:50:FTP User:/var/ftp:/sbin/nologin

nobody:x:99:99:Nobody:/:/sbin/nologin

nscd:x:28:28:NSCD Daemon:/:/sbin/nologin

vcsa:x:69:69:virtual console memory owner:/dev:/sbin/nologin

rpc:x:32:32:Portmapper RPC user:/:/sbin/nologin

mailnull:x:47:47::/var/spool/mqueue:/sbin/nologin

smmsp:x:51:51::/var/spool/mqueue:/sbin/nologin

apache:x:48:48:Apache:/var/www:/sbin/nologin

pcap:x:77:77::/var/arpwatch:/sbin/nologin

dbus:x:81:81:System message bus:/:/sbin/nologin

avahi:x:70:70:Avahi daemon:/:/sbin/nologin

rpcuser:x:29:29:RPC Service User:/var/lib/nfs:/sbin/nologin

nfsnobody:x:65534:65534:Anonymous NFS User:/var/lib/nfs:/sbin/nologin

sshd:x:74:74:Privilege-separated SSH:/var/empty/sshd:/sbin/nologin

haldaemon:x:68:68:HAL daemon:/:/sbin/nologin

avahi-autoipd:x:100:102:avahi-autoipd:/var/lib/avahi-autoipd:/sbin/nologin

ntp:x:38:38::/etc/ntp:/sbin/nologin

```

getent group

```
root:x:0:root

bin:x:1:root,bin,daemon

daemon:x:2:root,bin,daemon

sys:x:3:root,bin,adm

adm:x:4:root,adm,daemon

tty:x:5:

disk:x:6:root

lp:x:7:daemon,lp

mem:x:8:

kmem:x:9:

wheel:x:10:root

mail:x:12:mail

news:x:13:news

uucp:x:14:uucp

man:x:15:

games:x:20:

gopher:x:30:

dip:x:40:

ftp:x:50:

lock:x:54:

nobody:x:99:

users:x:100:

audio:x:63:

nscd:x:28:

utmp:x:22:

utempter:x:35:

floppy:x:19:

vcsa:x:69:

rpc:x:32:

mailnull:x:47:

smmsp:x:51:

apache:x:48:

pcap:x:77:

slocate:x:21:

ecryptfs:x:101:

dbus:x:81:

avahi:x:70:

rpcuser:x:29:

nfsnobody:x:65534:

sshd:x:74:

haldaemon:x:68:

avahi-autoipd:x:102:

ntp:x:38:

BUILTIN/administrators:*:16777216:administrateur

BUILTIN/users:*:16777217:

```

klist

```
Ticket cache: FILE:/tmp/krb5cc_0

Default principal: Administrateur@CB.ORG

Valid starting     Expires            Service principal

06/01/10 01:27:56  06/01/10 11:28:05  krbtgt/CB.ORG@CB.ORG

   renew until 06/02/10 01:27:56

Kerberos 4 ticket cache: /tmp/tkt0

```

wbinfo -u

```
administrateur

invité

support_388945a0

krbtgt

u5

u1

u2

u3

u6

u7

u8

u9

u10

u11

u12

u4

kerberos$

```

wbinfo -g

```
BUILTIN/administrators

BUILTIN/users

ordinateurs du domaine

contrôleurs de domaine

administrateurs du schéma

administrateurs de l'entreprise

admins du domaine

utilisa. du domaine

invités du domaine

propriétaires créateurs de la stratégie de groupe

dnsupdateproxy

admin

achat

direction

vente

```

wbinfo -t

```
checking the trust secret via RPC calls succeeded

```

wbinfo -a Administrateur%Qwe12345

```
plaintext password authentication succeeded

challenge/response password authentication succeeded

```

/etc/nsswitch

```
#

# /etc/nsswitch.conf

#

# An example Name Service Switch config file. This file should be

# sorted with the most-used services at the beginning.

#

# The entry '[NOTFOUND=return]' means that the search for an

# entry should stop if the search in the previous entry turned

# up nothing. Note that if the search failed due to some other reason

# (like no NIS server responding) then the search continues with the

# next entry.

#

# Legal entries are:

#

#   nisplus or nis+      Use NIS+ (NIS version 3)

#   nis or yp      Use NIS (NIS version 2), also called YP

#   dns         Use DNS (Domain Name Service)

#   files         Use the local files

#   db         Use the local database (.db) files

#   compat         Use NIS on compat mode

#   hesiod         Use Hesiod for user lookups

#   [NOTFOUND=return]   Stop searching if not found so far

#

# To use db, put the "db" in front of "files" for entries you want to be

# looked up first in the databases

#

# Example:

#passwd:    db files nisplus nis

#shadow:    db files nisplus nis

#group:     db files nisplus nis

passwd:     files winbind

shadow:     files winbind

group:      files winbind

#hosts:     db files nisplus nis dns

hosts:      files dns

# Example - obey only what nisplus tells us...

#services:   nisplus [NOTFOUND=return] files

#networks:   nisplus [NOTFOUND=return] files

#protocols:  nisplus [NOTFOUND=return] files

#rpc:        nisplus [NOTFOUND=return] files

#ethers:     nisplus [NOTFOUND=return] files

#netmasks:   nisplus [NOTFOUND=return] files     

bootparams: nisplus [NOTFOUND=return] files

ethers:     files

netmasks:   files

networks:   files

protocols:  files

rpc:        files

services:   files

netgroup:   files

publickey:  nisplus

automount:  files

aliases:    files nisplus

```

smb.conf

```

   workgroup = cb

   password server = DC.CB.ORG

   realm = CB.ORG

   security = ads

   idmap uid = 10000-20000

   idmap gid = 10000-20000

   winbind separator = /

   template homedir = /home/%D/%U

   template shell = /bin/bash

   winbind use default domain = yes

   winbind offline logon = yes

   encrypt passwords = yes

   winbind uid = 10000-20000

   winbind gid = 10000-20000

   winbind enum users = yes

   winbind enum groups = yes

   winbind refresh tickets = yes

   domain master = no

   local master = no

   preferred master = no

   os level = 0

   server string = Samba Server Version %v

   netbios name = sambaserver

[homes]

   comment = Repertoire personnel

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

;   valid users = %S

   valid users = CB\%S

    read only = no

    create mask = 0700

    directory mask = 0700

    path = /home/%D/%U

[admin]

    comment = Partage Admin

    browsable = no

    writable = yes

    readonly = no

    valid users = CB/@admin

    create mask = 0700

    directory mask = 0700

    path = /home/admin

   [public]

   comment = Public Stuff

   path = /home/

   public = yes

   writable = yes

   printable = no

   write list = +staff

```

krb.conf

```
CB.ORG

CB.ORG   kerberos.cb.org:88

CB.ORG   kerberos.cb.org:749 admin server

CB   kerberos.cb.org:88

CB   DC.CB.ORG

CB   kerberos.cb.org:749 admin server

```

krb5.conf

```

[logging]

 default = FILE:/var/log/krb5libs.log

 kdc = FILE:/var/log/krb5kdc.log

 admin_server = FILE:/var/log/kadmind.log

[libdefaults]

 default_realm = CB.ORG

 dns_lookup_realm = true

 dns_lookup_kdc = true

 ticket_lifetime = 24h

 forwardable = yes

[realms]

 EXAMPLE.COM = {

  kdc = kerberos.example.com:88

  admin_server = kerberos.example.com:749

  default_domain = example.com

 }

 CB.ORG = {

  kdc = kerberos.cb.org:88

  kdc = DC.CB.ORG

  kdc = DC.CB.ORG

  admin_server = kerberos.cb.org:749

  kdc = DC.CB.ORG

 }

 CB = {

  kdc = kerberos.cb.org:88

  kdc = DC.CB.ORG

  admin_server = kerberos.cb.org:749

 }

[domain_realm]

 .example.com = EXAMPLE.COM

 example.com = EXAMPLE.COM

 cb.org = CB.ORG

 .cb.org = CB.ORG

[appdefaults]

 pam = {

   debug = false

   ticket_lifetime = 36000

   renew_lifetime = 36000

   forwardable = true

   krb4_convert = false

 }

```

/etc/pam.d/system-auth

```
#%PAM-1.0

# This file is auto-generated.

# User changes will be destroyed the next time authconfig is run.

auth        required      pam_env.so

auth        sufficient    pam_unix.so nullok try_first_pass

auth        requisite     pam_succeed_if.so uid >= 500 quiet

auth        sufficient    pam_krb5.so use_first_pass

auth        sufficient    pam_winbind.so cached_login use_first_pass

auth        required      pam_deny.so

account     required      pam_unix.so broken_shadow

account     sufficient    pam_succeed_if.so uid < 500 quiet

account     [default=bad success=ok user_unknown=ignore] pam_krb5.so

account     [default=bad success=ok user_unknown=ignore] pam_winbind.so cached_login

account     required      pam_permit.so

password    requisite     pam_cracklib.so try_first_pass retry=3

password    sufficient    pam_unix.so md5 shadow nullok try_first_pass use_authtok

password    sufficient    pam_krb5.so use_authtok

password    sufficient    pam_winbind.so cached_login use_authtok

password    required      pam_deny.so

session     optional      pam_keyinit.so revoke

session     required      pam_limits.so

session     [success=1 default=ignore] pam_succeed_if.so service in crond quiet use_uid

session     required      pam_unix.so

session     optional      pam_krb5.so

```

/etc/pam.d/login

```
#%PAM-1.0

auth [user_unknown=ignore success=ok ignore=ignore default=bad] pam_securetty.so

auth       include      system-auth

account    required     pam_nologin.so

account    include      system-auth

password   include      system-auth

# pam_selinux.so close should be the first session rule

session    required     pam_selinux.so close

session    include      system-auth

session    required     pam_loginuid.so

session    optional     pam_console.so

# pam_selinux.so open should only be followed by sessions to be executed in the user context

session    required     pam_selinux.so open

session    optional     pam_keyinit.so force revoke

```

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide.

----------

